# Longy Sunday



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone keen for sunday morning kingy mission? 5 am ish at boat ramp,gotta get something for chrissy bbq on Sunday arvo
Swell permitting of course :lol: :lol: 
Matty


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am keen Matt.
Will you be going to the markets again?
If so I will go halves.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet mate i'll definately have some squid, there like tim tams for kingys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Matt,

Sounds like fun, I will check back Saturday evening for a go/no go based on the weather. Looks good at the moment. I don't have a GPS and my 30 year old marks note book for longy is fairly useless as "tree on longy over white house above church'" doesn't mean as much to me anymore so can I rely on you to find the marks. I will be boat fishing on Saturday.

Cheers,
David


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Could be in, will check temperament of wife tonight..

Just fitted my downrigger and stinging to give it a run!


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one Dan gotta see this new downrigger in action ive so gotta get one!!, you still in Wigg? And David r u still up for it? 5am ish at the ramp try and have no curfue this time wigg!! And don't worry bout your Mrs Dan just think how stoked she will be when yo u come home with a monster kingy or just forget about her and think how stoked YOU will be :lol: :lol: see ya in the morning!! Anyone else in??
Matty


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Matty

I have had a 4 and a half hour boozy christmas lunch.
Cost me $600 odd bucks (boss s shout)
and I am staying on the drink
but HELL YEAH I AM IN!
See you in the morning.
How did youre jew session go?
I hope the kings are up for it in the morning.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love beer.

Cheers
Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wigg said:


> I have had a 4 and a half hour boozy christmas lunch.
> Cost me $600 odd bucks (boss s shout)
> and I am staying on the drink
> but HELL YEAH I AM IN!


So you will take care of the burley Wigg, I've got the Garfish!

Oh and be sure you don't take advantage of any young apprentices there Wigg!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
apprentices


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

See you there gents.

David


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Gents,

Had a look at the swell on dusk, it is still up. Fromt he swell models it may stay that way. Will check the models in the morning and call it then.

David


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I might not be able to get out there early, will see when but will get there some time...


----------

